

If You Can't Explain What You Do In a Paragraph, You've Got A Problem - austinlyons
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2012/10/if-you-cant-explain-what-you-do-in-a-paragraph-youve-got-a-problem.html

======
jamesbritt
I read the multi-paragraph post and still don't see why more than one
paragraph is a problem.

Being super-concise while not omitting key details is hard, while not
providing much real value.

